# Model Yarn dog



## doggystyles (Apr 21, 2010)

Have any of you seen or tried your luck with these? This is a link to what they start out looking like: Model Yarn Dog

You can make them look like any breed, or style or a variety of different animals, like seals or horses. But they are so much fun to do. I just won 1st place with an Aqua continental in a grooming competition (Thanks to P2P's discerning eye for profiles) . This was a creative model dog competition, so you could use color. They are great practice for the novice groomer, but a lot of work. www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3764957&l=659a8d9d0a&id=578249236


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

These are positively adorable!!! How do you go about making them? I would love to make a red one. Trying to buy poodle paraphenalia in the colour of my kids is virtually imposssible. Your aqua Poodle is fantastic!


----------



## doggystyles (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, they take about 3 hours to brush out. Mine took me 6 hours to color, 7 hours to figure out what to use to cover the holes left from plucking out the yarn (that's normal) and another 7 hours of tweaking. 
But you can work on them over several months at your own pace. They are actually quite hard to color, but i'm trying several different things to see what works best.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Must have time, be crafty and enjoy tedious work. NOT ME! But very cute.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Your aqua Poodle is awesome! I've always wondered what people used to fill in the holes.


----------



## doggystyles (Apr 21, 2010)

Olie said:


> Must have time, be crafty and enjoy tedious work. NOT ME! But very cute.


Actually, I have none of that, but 1st place was $1000. I had time for that


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

doggystyles said:


> Actually, I have none of that, but 1st place was $1000. I had time for that


And lots of determination! Super Job!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

they're a lot of work, and not cheap to buy, and are they still horrible to scissors?? lol. Still look cool though!


----------



## doggystyles (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, but I have certain scissors I save just for them. There are 2 types of competitions over here. 1 where you get a free model dog with the price of your entry. It actually works out to be cheaper than buying one. But those are auctioned off to Charity. You can't keep them. 2 is where you pay to enter, and buy your own model dog. You can keep it, or donate it to auction.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I am getting one of those model dogs....It might take me till September at 
Groom Expo but I want to enter with one. I have an idea involving beads on my poodle.


----------



## doggystyles (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome P2P! Can't wait to see it. I'm sure it will be beautiful! I'm ordering one soon, just to play with.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow, those are amazing! I love both yours and Julie's. You guys have far more patience than I!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I just downloaded a few photos from Intergroom....notice how one dog was turned into a baby harp seal


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

omg i love the seal


----------



## doggystyles (Apr 21, 2010)

Awwww. Now I'm missing Serafina. I got a new one Tuesday. I have so many ideas. I'm trying to decide which one to do. I think i'm going to go with the original one. But I am just itching to redo that KISS dog.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

hey justine..... me and todd here...


----------

